# Single handed sailor Guido



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello sailors,

my name is Guido Dwersteg. I am 44 years old and from Germany. In 2008 i discovered my passion for sailing. Since then i am "infected" by the sailing virus.

So it was quite logical, to buy my first own boat in 2009. A small 32 feet Bavaria Holiday. During the following months and years my cruises became longer and saver. In winter 2011/2012 i decided to go for a really long sailing trip.

After months of preparation i started in march 2012 to a more than 11.000 miles long voyage. Beginning from the baltic sea island of Fehmarn (GER) i went along the european coastlines to the canary islands, further to the cape verdean islands and herafter in 21 days nonstop to the caribbean. 

In march 2014 i set sails again. From Guadeloupe i sailed nonstop to the acores and from there back to the european mainland. In october 2014 i arrived back home. I looked back on 12 countries, 146 days on sea and more than 11.000 nautical miles.

I shot a movie about my adventure. This is - obviously - in german. But now i`ve started to do an english voice over for my english spoken Youtube-Channel. Right now the first Part of Episode 1 went online. I would be happy and thankful if any of you guys would take a look and/or leave a comment. Subscriber are also welcome ;-).

Unfortunatly i am not able to post the YT link here. So if anybody wants to see my videos, just send me an email or search on YT for "Guido`s sailing channel". 

By the way .. please excuse any misstakes in translation .. i try my very best .

Best wishes ...


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

I caught a couple of your videos. The shots of your bandaged Toes reminds me of one of the problems with too many Cleats while sailing Barefoot- Toelio.
Scampering around winches leads to another affliction- Kneesles.
I shouldn't have to mention what happens when injuries start occurring higher up- Smallcox.

These puns may not translate readily into German...



From your map, it looks like you took an Inland route to the North Sea, bypassing Denmark.
I'm trying to figure out how just that could be done. Canals?

My Best,

¬Erindipity


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

yes that was really painful ,-). the canal between baltic annorth sea is called the "kiel canal". it is actually the most buisy canal for large seaworthy vessels in the world. check out this for further information: kiel-canal(dot)de (still cannot post URLs).


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 1 Part 3 coming up on sunday .


----------



## VeganSailing (Apr 20, 2015)

What would you say was the percentage used on the motor vs actual wind sailing when you were moving throughout the whole journey?


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

@VeganSailing
Puh .. thats hart to estimate. But i guess it is something around 3 to 5% maximum. Best wishes Guido


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 1 Part 4 coming up on sunday .


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Check out Part 4 of my single handed around the atlantic documentary ...
thanks for your shares & comments .

Unfortunatly i am still not able to post the YT link here. So if anybody wants to see my videos, just send me an email or search on YT for "Guido`s sailing channel".


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Part 5 of my single-handed atlantic round documentary coming up on thursdays.


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Here we go !! Episode 1 - Part 5 of my single handed atlantic crossing documentary is online now. Hope you like it. Thanks for sharing & comments.

Coming up next .. Episode 1 - Part 6 and the COMPLETE Episode 1.

Unfortunatly i am still not able to post the YT link here. So if anybody wants to see my videos, just send me an email or search on YT for "Guido`s sailing channel".


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

Episode 1 - Part 6 of my sailing documentary.

Sixth and final part of Episode 1 comes up. After 2 days in St. Vaast i go one to Diellette, the Channel Islands (Guernsey) and finally to Roscoff in Brittany. Enjoy ! Please comment & share ... thx.

Unfortunatly i am still not able to post the YT link here. So if anybody wants to see my videos, just send me an email or search on YT for "Guido`s sailing channel".

Coming up next: Episode 1 - COMPLETE and
Episode 2 - Part 1


----------



## Guido1970 (Apr 13, 2015)

i close this thread and move it to the main board ... thx
so fare !


----------

